# Second Fish Test with my Newest Toy



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2019)

*Second Fish Test with my Newest Toy*


Last time I made a couple of Catfish Fillets in my New “Emeril’s Air Fryer 360”, as a request from another SMF Member.
Those Fish and the Tater Wedges came out Great, but the instructions were pretty lousy.
The time was too short, the Fish were on the Baking Pan, instead of the wire basket, and the Fan was not utilized the whole time. So at the end of that cook, I left myself some notes to try this time, and this time everything worked Great.

*So This time:*
I put the Breaded Fillet in the Wire Basket, flanked by 8 Tater Wedges, & sprayed a little Olive Oil on the Fillet.
The Tater Wedges were all rubbed with Olive Oil & sprinkled with the same rub I use on Pork, because last time Mrs Bear said there was too much Garlic flavor with my CBPOG.

So I set the Fryer @ 400° for 20 minutes, and everything came out Great. Everything was done & very juicy.

The Taters were completely done, even in the center, but Mrs Bear said they were too Spicy, so I told her to shop around at Giant & find something she might like, for next time.

The Catfish Fillet was Awesome, but was almost 190° in the center. It didn’t effect the quality, but next time I might check it a little sooner, like 15 or 18 minutes, instead of 20. I'd prefer closer to 160° IT.

So far I made the best Fried Chicken parts I ever had with this thing, and now I made Awesome Fried Catfish Fillets & Fried Tater Wedges, all without drowning them in Oil or Fat.
I have also reheated a few things, and made a couple of Pizzas.

So I’m liking this thing more each time I use it.

No I didn’t quit Smoking. (Meat that is)


Thanks Guys,

Bear



Toy of the Day---"Emeril's Air Fryer 360":








One good sized Catfish Fillet:






I trimmed the obvious Fat off, but you can see there wasn't much (Bottom Right):






I added some of my Pork Rub to Mrs Bear's Italian Bread Crumbs:






All mixed together now:






Flour, Egg, and Breading:






All Breaded & Ready:






One good sized Tater, sliced into 8 wedges:






In the Basket & ready for some Air Frying:






Fresh out of Air Fryer:






Plated, showing side one of Fish:






Plated, showing side two of Fish.
This shows if you use the Basket, and run the fan during the cooking, you don't have to flip it:


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 19, 2019)

Great looking catfish and wedges bear! Has me wanting to make some fish now its been awhile


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking catfish and wedges bear! Has me wanting to make some fish now its been awhile




Thank You John!!
I hate to use this thing during the Summer, when I can use my Weber "Q", but I'm having fun experimenting with it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice looking meal Bear.  Big Like.  I wonder if that air fryer could do hush puppies?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks great!! Man I have to find time to hit the local reservoir. Very underfished. I can slay 3 -5 pounders all day using shrimp for bait. Lots of fun.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nice looking meal Bear.  Big Like.  I wonder if that air fryer could do hush puppies?




Thank You!!
Sure you could do Hush Puppies, as long as you could keep them from turning into pancakes before they firm up. They'd be Great!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 19, 2019)

nice looking meal there bear, hope Emeril is cutting you a check for the reviews,


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 19, 2019)

Good lookin meal . Nice work on the coating . Flour first is key .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great!! Man I have to find time to hit the local reservoir. Very underfished. I can slay 3 -5 pounders all day using shrimp for bait. Lots of fun.




Thank You 222!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice looking meal there bear, hope Emeril is cutting you a check for the reviews,




Thank You Jim!!
LOL---That would be nice!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 20, 2019)

That looks awesome! I do miss the times I had catching those big cats when I was living in Arkansas. And fry them up.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks really good Bear, I haven't had catfish in a while, and with the current heatwave we're experiencing - I think it will be a while longer. Green salad and cold sandwiches have been on the menu the last couple days. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Good lookin meal . Nice work on the coating . Flour first is key .




Thank You Rich!!
Yeah--I give Mrs Bear that job. My big meathooks don't do the gentle things too good!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow Bear that is awesome!
My ol' lady was saying she wants a convection oven and I said that she should let me know before she buys one because I can look up your model and tell her to get that one!

Also I might have been one of the people asking about catfish... or maybe it was breaded country/chicken fried steak.  I can't remember, but anyhow great job as always! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That looks awesome! I do miss the times I had catching those big cats when I was living in Arkansas. And fry them up.




Thank You Steve!!
We didn't catch many big ones up here, but I found the 10" to 16" to be the best eating anyway.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Steve!!
> We didn't catch many big ones up here, but I found the 10" to 16" to be the best eating anyway.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



I agree. But hooking into a 30 pound flat head cat is a blast!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Bear, I haven't had catfish in a while, and with the current heatwave we're experiencing - I think it will be a while longer. Green salad and cold sandwiches have been on the menu the last couple days.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup---I like cold foods when it's hot out, but I hate cold Fish, unless it's smoked hard, like my Smoked Salmon.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> but I found the 10" to 16" to be the best eating anyway.



So true!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Wow Bear that is awesome!
> My ol' lady was saying she wants a convection oven and I said that she should let me know before she buys one because I can look up your model and tell her to get that one!
> 
> Also I might have been one of the people asking about catfish... or maybe it was breaded country/chicken fried steak.  I can't remember, but anyhow great job as always! :)




Thank You Tall !!
So far I like it.
The only thing I question is how hot the outside gets, and when the fan is blowing it seems to get even hotter below the bottom of the door, but I keep checking it, and it hasn't hurt my "Nevamar" at all.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I agree. But hooking into a 30 pound flat head cat is a blast!




Just about all we ever caught around my area were up to about 16", unless we'd drive down to Conowingo (Maryland Border) where we could catch catfish up to about 20 pounds.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> So true!




Yup, When I was a Kid, I'd go with my Dad to the Delaware River, and we'd fish with a lantern & some 5 gallon buckets. We'd catch close to 100 Catties (only allowed 100), all between 10" and 16". Let them swim around in the buckets until the next day ---Then clean them. We'd mostly do this in Spring, because later in the Summer they get a bit soft & muddy tasting.
Then My Mother would flour them & sometimes corn meal them, and we'd all just eat until we were happy. They were so easy to eat, because they were the only fish that didn't need to be filleted. Just Skin & Gut, and cut the Heads off. Then after Fried, you could hold onto the head end of the backbone, and scrape all the meat off one side, flip them over & scrape all the meat off the other side.
The whole skeletal system was completely intact in one piece, and not a single bone was in the pile of awesome Meat!!!
Ahhh, The good old days!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice looking fish there Bear love those catties.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking fish there Bear love those catties.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Mr Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2019)

Darn, don't know how I missed this one . It sure looks tasty. Just did some walleye the other day in the (boring) electric fry pan. That looks a whole lot better. Keep selling me 
Like...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Darn, don't know how I missed this one . It sure looks tasty. Just did some walleye the other day in the (boring) electric fry pan. That looks a whole lot better. Keep selling me
> Like...




Thank You.
So far it definitely makes Awesome Fried Chicken Parts, Fried Fish, and French Fries & Tater Wedges, all without any Grease or Oil, and Great Pizza Too!!
Still loads more of experimenting to be done though.

Bear


----------

